# Told I'm not preg. but still no period



## debc (Feb 26, 2005)

Hello,
I have a 12 month old baby who I am still breastfeeding. I got my period back when he was 9 monthes old. I am currently 40 days into my menstrual cycle and still no period. I went and got a preg test, but they said I'm not pregnant. Can a doctor's pregnancy test be wrong? Is it possible to lose your period after getting it back?


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

Yes, it's pretty common among breastfeeding mothers, actually. Changes in the way your baby is nursing can put a stop to your cycle. Don't worry about it.


----------



## debc (Feb 26, 2005)

thanks for your response and info. didn't know that could happen!!


----------



## MilkyMcGee (Jan 30, 2005)

did they do a blood hcg test, or just a pee-pee stick?
Some docs don't even bother with the blood test anymore, and that could be why they're telling you no.
Anyway, I'm still holding out for ya


----------

